# IE6- Wo kann man den als Paket downloaden?



## Slizzzer (11. August 2004)

Moin!

Ich werd wahnisinnig! Versuch mal was auf Microsoft.de zu finden!
Für eine Bekannte möchte ich den IE6 als Paket runterladen und auf CD-brennen inkl. der neuesten Patches.
Microsoft bietet aber nur so ein albernes Setup an, das den Rest aus dem Web bei der Installation nachlädt.
Das bringt mir nur nix, da die Bekannte nur eine Modemverbindung hat (ja, so etwas gibt es noch ;o)).
Hat jemand nen Geheimtipp, wo ich das ganze Paket runterladen kann?

Und bitte keinen Lagerkrieg zwischen IE-Nutzern und Mozilla-Freaks. Ich kann es nicht mehr hören

Gruß
Slizzzer


----------



## Intiii (11. August 2004)

Um den IE6 komplett auf die Festplatte zu downloaden, muss man wie folgt vorgehen: Als erstes einen Ordner  z. Bsp.: c:\ie6 erstellen. Dann diese Datei (den Webinstaller) in diesem Ordner abspeichern. Unter Start-> Ausführen folgendes eingeben:

C:\ie6\ie6setup.exe /c:"ie6wzd.exe /d /s:""#E"

Kurz danach kannst du die Betriebssysteme auswählen. Der DL ist dann ca.45MB groß und du hast alle Dateien auf der HDD und du kannst den IE auf allen gewählten OSs installieren.

Intiii


----------



## Slizzzer (11. August 2004)

Hallo!

Super! Danke für den Tipp.

Werd ich gleich mal probieren! 


Gruß
Slizzzer


----------

